# Perception of the World.



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

In your simplest terms, how would you describe your outlook on the world as of right this moment? 

Take a minute to really think about what, one statement, could sum up your view of the great global scheme of Earth.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Ready to be enslaved by me.:mellow:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm fascinated and shamed about the motives of men.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I could only understand up to a point, the world around me, but what I do understand I expand upon and take advantage of.


----------



## ChaosSeraph (Nov 9, 2010)

Deep and dark with a fading light of the stars which are the things we hold dear to our hearts. 

I know kinda long


----------



## Tiroth (Oct 20, 2010)

Man is perfectly flawed.


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hypocrisy!


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

A coincidence.


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

Maybe the world isn't as bad as I think.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

The world needs to be happy I am not all-powerful.
I would destroy us all in a heartbeat.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

The world is a cruel game, know the "rules", use it to your advantage, and play well.


----------



## Jessy Lashway (Jun 11, 2011)

A chess board with rules and directions written in foreign tongue.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm more or less intrigued by the idea that, objectively, we are insignificant. Sure, we are living and breathing organisms on this habitable planet, but compared to the earth, the sun, and the solar system, etc., we're microscopic. For example, the average lifespan of a man in the US is about 76 years, I believe. A star's lifespan breaches the billions. So in terms of time and space, the human experience is less than a micro-second of existence. 

We perceive existence through our reality. Reality is relative, the human perception of living and existing in the universe through thoughts, sensations, and concepts that are learned and/or programmed in the human species. This reality gives me purpose. I may see things as insignificant because I know they only exist due to the human brain and its ability to translate existence into the life we perceive, but I'm not foolish enough to allow these notions to hinder my own human experience.

I've been enlightened, or some pessimists may say jaded, for years. I break down and overanalyze every aspect of life. Objectively, I think everything is pointless, however, HUMAN logic and emotion keep me grounded. Family and relationships are very important. The fact that I feel emotions, whether emotions are just chemical reactions to outside stimuli or not, I still feel them. This creates my reality. I can argue all day that it life really isn't a big deal, you die anyway. My intellect allows me to see the two sides. On one hand, nothing matters, on the other hand I am still human. Therefore, I still experience "the real world" while being able to understand how and why it all works. 

College is simply an institution established to prepare people with certain skill sets for certain jobs. In the real world, you need the degree. I will get my degree, without a doubt. However, this degree doesn't determine my intellect, it only displays my work ethic and academic ability - not my IQ. I read people like books, their bodies being the pages, telling me their stories and their inner monologues. I see complex relationships between almost everything I think of, look at, or hear. It's all second nature. These things I've learned from life. The older generations call me an old soul. I'm not simply wise beyond my years, I'm very intelligent. Do I live up to my full potential? Hell no. But, I have the potential and I have years to hone in on it.

So, you ask me: what is my purpose in life as I see it?

My purpose in life is to enjoy this human experience, this unique type of existence, to the best of my ability. I want to be happy and successful, using my own connotations of the words, of course. I want to have great relationships and get the most out of the mere 76 years I get to experience. Sometimes having this "higher thought" or enlightenment as it's sometimes called, can be a burden; it makes me challenge and rebel against many of our society's rules and sense of morality. But for the most part, having such a great understanding of the world around me, the people who surround me, and the life I'm living, is wonderful. 

As much as I can break things down, I still have an innate inclination to be human: to be born, to learn and grow as a child, to mature through adolescence into young adulthood, to follow the human life cycle. Along this journey, my purpose is to learn and understand as much as possible, to gain as much wisdom from experience, and to live as happily as I can, on my terms and within the realm of humanity.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

Full of evil,hatred, and greed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

I am blissful with the company of my mind, able to soar in rocket ships to distant galaxies and battle dragons spewing flames from castle towers. And then I walk into the city and watch gloomy faces in business suits, perky-eyed employees, foaming sports fans, side-walk preachers, snaggle-toothed vagrants, and obnoxious children.


----------



## Glaukopis (May 27, 2011)

The world is going to hell and there are too many polarized thoughts governing our world therefore leading in more extreme directions that often taken advantaged, for better or worse, by agendas unknown to most of the lower echelons. It is turning into a place where definitions of evil and good no longer exist and is clouded by moralistic sentiments to deceive, if not, play on people's basic and primal fears.

Individualism and originality is a myth perpetuated by the privileged and therefore one should stop trying so hard but work on and with what is present.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

If your outlook on the world can be described in only one statement, you're doing it wrong. :tongue:


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

Psychosmurf said:


> If your outlook on the world can be described in only one statement, you're doing it wrong. :tongue:


I disagree. It is an interesting exercise. Ti should look for the most accurate term and achieve beauty in simplicity.


Me: Bigger than me.

@Psychosmurf

Sry, my mistake.
It's still interesting nevertheless


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Istbkleta said:


> I disagree. It is an interesting exercise. Ti should look for the most accurate term and achieve beauty in simplicity.
> 
> 
> Me: Bigger than me.


I think you misunderstood me. That statement is meant to be an attempt to describe my entire outlook on the world in one statement.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Tantalizingly complex, like it's daring us to rip through the veneer to gaze upon the beating heart of reality.

Wow. That was much more poetic than it was meant to be.


----------

